# compare/contrast gum vs original



## windrivermaiden (Aug 9, 2008)

This is a little comparison of the original digital capture with the resulting gum dichromate print. Gum tends to be very warm and I tend to warm it more with my choice of pigments.
Other than printing in gum, there is no manipulation of the image. out of the camera, slightly sharpened as with all digital images and split into 4 color negatives with Photoshop and Epson printer. the image is 8 x 12 inches, on #140 Stonehenge printing paper.


----------



## christopher walrath (Aug 10, 2008)

And I'm sure the scanner doesn't do it justice at all.  Well done, Crystal.


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2008)

How interesting. It's always fun to view the before/afters on alt techniques. 

Do you ever start with a B&W image/negative for this process?


----------



## windrivermaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Not for this process, I like the challenge, and the result of 4 color process. But for Gum oil, I have.


----------

